# Laptop Buying Help and Advice on Asus Model - <=50k



## anuroop (Apr 15, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)  50000 Rs (can extend a few k's if needed)

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
If possible a 17 if not im perfectly happy with a 15.6.

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
India.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:
Not really. My sister had a dell and never had any problems with it. Dont really have any info on the other brands.


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Trying out some new games, normal college work, HD movies, presentations etc..

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
I normally like to try out the new games that come out such as the new COD's, etc. and also i do play WoW.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
Anything more than 4 hrs or so is fine.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Might buy through flipkart if available.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit but its ok if it doesnt come preloaded.

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

If possible a 1920x1080 or 1600x900 but minimum 1366x768.




OK now i went through a lot of threads of ppl who asked pretty much similar questions on this budget and i found out that some of the asus models were being recommended more. I went through those and found Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook as the best. THe question i wanted to ask was i hardly see anyone using Asus laptops much, true they do make decent motherboards but in hte laptop division all i see normally is dell or sony with ppl i know. So is the service of Asus decently widespread throughout the country? Il be joining MBA in mid june and i want a laptop which will run me through 2 yrs without any problems if possible and if any do occur a fast service since pretty much most of the work is done on a lappy and its impossible to do without one. 

Also if asus is the best choice then is there any model which has same or better graphics than the K53SM-SX010D and has a 17 inch screen? or can support a better resolution? If no then is there any others from one of the other brands with decent graphics which has those in 50k budget? Or is K53SM-SX010D my best bet in this budget?

Also any suggestions or a wireless headset to go with it which comes at a decent price?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

You have selected the most apt config for yourself. Getting a better GPU in 50k range is not possible. Although if you can sacrifice a bit of graphics performance, have a look at Vaio CB45 (CB35 replacement). Have a look at review in my signature.

And personally I don't suggest you to get a 17". 15"6 is more than enough for all purposes.


----------



## anuroop (Apr 15, 2012)

So Asus K53SM-SX010D is the best in this range. But is the asus service decent in india? As i already mentioned i have never seen anyone i know with a laptop from asus thats why i was a bit unsure about it. And if i wanted to upgrade the ram to 8gb would it cause any issues? Also any recommendations on a wireless headset for this? That's about all i want to know i suppose. Il probably be purchasing it very soon if everything looks satisfactory, in about a week or ten days.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

You can easily upgrade the RAM yourself without voiding the warranty. BTW Why will you need 8 GB ? 4GB is enough for most purposes except for some virtualisation and editing works.

Service has been good till now as per forum feedbacks.


----------



## anuroop (Apr 17, 2012)

I was under the impression that more ram might help in multitasking as well as better performance in games and demanding stuff.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 18, 2012)

anuroop said:


> I was under the impression that more ram might help in multitasking as well as better performance in games and demanding stuff.



Yes, but depends on what apps you use and there's also an upper limit.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 18, 2012)

Though the model which have chosen is very good, but as your budget is 50k you can also have a look at Asus K53SM-SX016D


----------



## anuroop (Apr 19, 2012)

Is it worth it to go for the Asus K53SM-SX016D/2nd Gen Ci7 /8 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook as aroranant suggested?

Yes it is i7 compared to i5 on the other one but rest of the stuff seems to be the same. Considering i would only use it mostly for normal apps like word, ppt, net browsing and some gaming do i really need a i7 for that? I only need the lap to last me through the 2 years of hostel life not really trying to be future proof.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 19, 2012)

anuroop said:


> Is it worth it to go for the Asus K53SM-SX016D/2nd Gen Ci7 /8 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook as aroranant suggested?
> 
> Yes it is i7 compared to i5 on the other one but rest of the stuff seems to be the same. Considering i would only use it mostly for normal apps like word, ppt, net browsing and some gaming do i really need a i7 for that? I only need the lap to last me through the 2 years of hostel life not really trying to be future proof.



Even i3 would do that for 5 yrs!


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 19, 2012)

Then I think you should go for i5 only


----------



## anuroop (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. Bought the  Asus K53SM-SX010D from flipkart. It looks awesome and works pretty smooth and quietly as well.


----------



## suyash24seven (May 7, 2012)

i would appreciate some help regarding these 2 models.

my usage is pretty much the same as the OP, except gaming is a big priority for me. i don't want to spend Rs.10,000 extra in buying the costlier one unless it's absolutely necessary. i want a laptop which will be able to run all the popular games recently released. in your opinion, will K53SM-SX010D do or should i go for the more expensive SX016D?

thanks a lot


----------



## aroraanant (May 8, 2012)

^^^^^
Get the one with i5 processor


----------



## suyash24seven (May 8, 2012)

thanks for the reply 

how much of a difference does it make though? i mean if both have the same graphics card (NVIDIA GeForce GT630M), will the processor make a lot of difference in gaming? i ask because i read some reviews of Battlefield 3 on flipkart and they said it'll run nice only on an i7 quad core!

i've kinda lost touch with the gaming scenario in the last few years, hence the confusion.


----------

